# NBD: Dingwall NG-2 (Laguna Seca Blue)



## bulb (Aug 11, 2015)

I absolutely had to pick up one of Nolly's Signature basses.

I have had his various Dingwalls and prototypes at my place for so long, but he ended up taking them back with him, so I needed something properly huge sounding for our Drop Ab tuning, and this thing is monstrous.

This bass is multiscale and it uses the Novax fanned fret system, which is fantastic and makes it 37" on the low side, meaning the low A is extremely clear and has a very rich fundamental tone to it.

The tone from the Alder body is further enhanced by an awesome preamp made by none other than Darkglass Electronics, and this eq really lets you shape your tone to best fit your mix.

It actually arrived in tune haha, I actually recorded something with it, might could post that up soon!

As far as the color goes, I clearly had to get this in Laguna Seca Blue because we all know that I have a pretty unhealthy obsession with that particular shade of my favorite color haha. Man they nailed that too.


Anyways here are pics:


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Aug 11, 2015)

Congrats Misha, looks amazing!


----------



## Cloudy (Aug 11, 2015)

Happy NBD Misha! I absolutely love my seca blue NG2. One of the coolest basses out there.


----------



## russmuller (Aug 11, 2015)

Happy NGD!!!! I've got a yellow NG-2 and it's an incredible instrument. I hope you really enjoy it!


----------



## elkinz (Aug 11, 2015)

Happy NBD dude! Ill scoop one of those babies up some day soon  probably in the blue or red. 

Would love to hear a demo, I feel as though there aren't enough good demos of this bass out there.


----------



## A-Branger (Aug 11, 2015)

HNBD it looks beautiful in blue. enjoy it!

wondering how cool would look with a white perloid pickguard mmmmmm


----------



## bloc (Aug 12, 2015)

So futuristic looking, I love it


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 12, 2015)

A-Branger said:


> HNBD it looks beautiful in blue. enjoy it!
> 
> wondering how cool would look with a white perloid pickguard mmmmmm





This!


Congrats Meesh! Whereabouts does one look at getting one of these? I need the scale length for recording porpoises.


----------



## bulb (Aug 12, 2015)

Spicypickles said:


> This!
> 
> 
> Congrats Meesh! Whereabouts does one look at getting one of these? I need the scale length for recording porpoises.



If you google Dingwall NG-2 you will find quite a few stores that stock them!


----------



## bulb (Aug 12, 2015)

Here is a clip of it in action:


----------



## Eclipse (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## russmuller (Aug 12, 2015)

Spicypickles said:


> Congrats Meesh! Whereabouts does one look at getting one of these? I need the scale length for recording porpoises.



But porpoises are mammals! They don't have scales, they have hair!  

Also, I got mine through Bass Central in Florida. Sometimes they have stuff in stock, but I had to order mine. Took about 8 months from order to delivery.


----------



## jeremyb (Aug 12, 2015)

So sick, only bass guitars that have ever made me think about switching to bass!


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 12, 2015)

russmuller said:


> But porpoises are mammals! They don't have scales, they have hair!
> 
> Also, I got mine through Bass Central in Florida. Sometimes they have stuff in stock, but I had to order mine. Took about 8 months from order to delivery.





After a looksie I came across the same place, but they don't have what I want  


Dingwall does batches of instruments and sends them out to their dealers, right? If so I would have to wait a while.


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 12, 2015)

and yet in canada where these are made (setup in this case) we get few and they are gone fast

still, think i'm gunna gun for the black one, also gunna have to hock my current bass once the lest half needs to be paid


----------



## neurosis (Aug 12, 2015)

Every time I see one of these I think Silverhawks.


----------



## antuni (Aug 13, 2015)

awesome! happy NBD


----------



## House74 (Aug 13, 2015)

I've never gotten a chance to try multiscale yet, i'd be interested to see how big a difference there is playability wise. But I listened to that tone clip yesterday on FB, thing sounds amazing. I'd love to know what rig setup you're running it through too. HNGD!!


----------



## Bigredjm15 (Aug 14, 2015)

Question for you bulb: when you recorded that, what rotary pickup selection do you prefer? Do you find certain ones to bring out the low end in your mixes better?


----------



## DeathChord (Aug 14, 2015)

That color is so cool. HNBD!


----------



## bulb (Aug 16, 2015)

Bigredjm15 said:


> Question for you bulb: when you recorded that, what rotary pickup selection do you prefer? Do you find certain ones to bring out the low end in your mixes better?



I love the second position! Using that pretty much exclusively!


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Aug 18, 2015)

neurosis said:


> Every time I see one of these I think Silverhawks.




did they play that 4 hour long movie of an intro every time the show aired?


----------



## asleepinthestarsmusic (Aug 27, 2015)

what a beautiful instrument!


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Aug 27, 2015)

Mmmmm....smurf blue dingwall...


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 28, 2015)

finally got to play one of these today, they had one two left, one in blue and the other green

my thoughts, ....ing awesome, everything i like about dingwalls, plus that tonecap, god damn that darkglass tonecapsule. i couldn't get enough of how this bass sounded, punchy, nasty, clear, and that low B, just ....

let the saving begin, sorry RGD, you just went to the number too spot on the coming soon list


----------

